# Angry Snowboarder Apparel



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you thought about doing a 
"Snowboarding Sucks, Skiing Sucks, and You Suck(S)"?

Edit: Oh, and reported.
Edit 2: But the design thought was serious.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are so banned...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Can you sell these on XLT and XXLT sizes so I can get my tall t steez on?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

does it come in hot angry pink


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

If I buy something do you get angrier or happier?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

let me know when it goes on sale


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Quick, someone get the Taser, he's got Sellout Fever!!!!

I do like the logo with the crow though.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Quick, someone get the Taser, he's got Sellout Fever!!!!


Probably commissioned Volcom to make them...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

SPAM... reported.

But good question, does it make you angrier or happier?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> Probably commissioned Volcom to make them...


I heard that all the shirts have a burton size tag, with a volcom mini logo on them...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

fattrav said:


> I heard that all the shirts have a burton size tag, with a volcom mini logo on them...


And if you order 20, you get a free DC Hat.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love SPAM!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

This thread is full of win, and spam!  Nice shirts though. Should be easy selling them to rich camp kids.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Weak. Your site looks like all the other ones selling aparrel. You have a reputation on here, so you might as well live up to it.

We need video clips of the Angry Snowboarder doing angry sh*t on the slopes and as he goes about his daily life. Humor will go a long way here... if you can make the folks who would rather argue with you chuckle at you then they just might decide that you're okay enough for them to sport your logo.


Just a suggestion.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going to buy a tall-tee that says "Shred handrails, not your moms rail"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Weak. Your site looks like all the other ones selling aparrel. You have a reputation on here, so you might as well live up to it.
> 
> We need video clips of the Angry Snowboarder doing angry sh*t on the slopes and as he goes about his daily life. Humor will go a long way here... if you can make the folks who would rather argue with you chuckle at you then they just might decide that you're okay enough for them to sport your logo.
> 
> ...


Don't you have a thread to post in about mountain life and tell everyone their wrong?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been much to busy telling people how wrong they are on other forums to do this one too.

Sorry if you feel neglected. For what its worth, you're WRONG. I've seen mountains (in pictures) and I know better.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Make a shirt that has a short dude with a tiny dick, fat ugly girlfried simply labeled "tarzanman. i don't care who you are, im better"


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

don't forget his backpack so he can throw down on huge kickers


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Added weight bonus points for that for sure.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Something with just the logo over the left chest would've been nice

*makes his own*


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Buy a hoodie it's over the left pocket.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh true :thumbsup:


----------

